# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Kobold Head of Security

## Biscuit

Three men make camp as the light of the day starts to sink towards the horizon. It had been quite a journey for them, but the promised rewards, though only rumored, were worth the trip for their greedy souls.

Not particularly friendly with one another, they each converted their cloaks into tents in silence after consuming rations and water. Having already been stabbed once for an off-colored joke about the snow elf's mother, the gnome looked particularly sour as a concerted effort was made to not carry on with his usual (what he thought was) witty banter. Comedy is divine, but keeping one's head, and payday, were obviously more important to him. After his tent was up, the tibbit man immediately assumed housecat form and took full advantage of his inability to speak common, thereby avoiding first watch - the elf normally took first and second watch anyway, not needing to rest like a 'normal person'.

Each had greedy thoughts of treasure as the night finally came. Tomorrow, they would delve to seek the dragon's hoard.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Feel free to begin with the party arriving at your dungeon's entrance. :)

----------


## dantiesilva

As the three make their way up the mountain to the supposed treasure they were told about the heat begins to rise. They knew it would be hot here, so close to a volcano, and thus had prepared for it. However it is hard for one born in the artic cold to ever truly be comfortable in such a warm and humid place as this. Passing through the jungle the party finds the trail easily enough, after all at one point the place they were going had once been a highly prized diamond mine to the town below, they see multiple warning signs to turn back and leave. Treasure does funny things to people however, as does greed and so soon the three find themselves at the entrance to the mine. It is pitch black inside as the three see the rails in the center of the cave opening. Rubble and broken picks seem to line most of the floor, however the timber at the entrance seems to be stable. 

         Gartellius and Witz can see thankfully into the small cave opening with ease from the light outside, however it is clear that without some form of light they bring with them it appears to be pitch black within, something that doesnt seem to bother Vance at all as he easily switches to his darkvision and looks around the room, stepping keenly over the rubble and pointing to the next section of the tunnel which each of you can hear some shuffling coming from

*Spoiler: OOC/Galta POV*
Show

It was a typical day for Galta, nothing ever happened in the mines ever since they had upgraded their security system. The town had learned better than to try and reclaim the mine and so Galta was about to go and begin researching new traps when his mental alarms went off within his head. "Intruders! How dare those pesky monkeys come back to Galta masters home. Galta must get rid of quickly. Do not want master to be bothered with pests." Galta, the former Kobold, who had awakened his draconic blood thanks to his master said as he teleported to the second room of the Dungeon and looked to his guards and pointed to the entrance before he went about setting up a trap in front of them and disappearing deeper into the cavern to wait and see if his trap did the trick.

DC 30 to notice and disable said trap, otherwise I will be needing a Ref save DC (1d20+28)[*36*] *41* (due to Expert trapsmith you make the roll then add Int to it again)

----------


## Biscuit

As they approach the entrance, Gartellius manifests his Mind Blade in the shape of an Elven Courtblade. Holding it aloft easily, it lights the immediate area, and he nods to Vance. *"Your up."*  Vance rolls his eyes. _As if I don't know my job, you arrogant bastard_, Vance thought to himself as he takes the lead and starts scanning for traps, ears twitching and Hand Crossbow held in his off hand. Witz, obviously bored standing behind both men, picks his nose and seems to be muttering off-colored insults quietly, seeming to attempt adapting common ones for various races and monsters. 

After inspecting the area, Vance shrugs. *"Looks clear."* Brandishing their respective weapons, they enter.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Vance Searches For Traps: (1d20+14)[*28*]
Gartellius Spot Check: (1d20+19)[*38*]
Gartellius Listen Check: (1d20+19)[*31*]

*Note:* The others won't be making Spot or Listen checks, as Gartellius is the only one with decent instincts/training in that regard. Same for only Vance making Search checks.

----------


## dantiesilva

*Spoiler: This post is going off the assumption you are now leaving the 2x3 room and going into the first corridor.* 
Show

     As the group makes their way into the mine, Gartellius mind blade illuminates the way as you walk out of the small open room into a narrow corridor. As Vance makes his way down the narrow corridor the sound of the scampering feet gets louder as he can now clearly hear a group of four creatures talking in some other language. Looking in the direction of the noise Vance easily spots 4 kobolds holding spears and wearing the most basic of leather armor. They seem to be pointing at the glow coming from your direction before moving out of your field of vision. Both the left and right hand path seem to go up 15ft before taking a sharp turn in their respective directions. You know four kobolds have gone right, but are unaware of what is down the left corridor.

Vance only understands what the four Kobolds were saying of course, whether he chooses to inform the others that the kobolds were speaking draconic and were asking each other what the strange light was and that they should go tell their boss before they vanished from sight.


*Spoiler: Galta's Point of view*
Show

     As he finishes his trap for the intruders the four kobold scouts come running back to his position, being careful to avoid the trap he just set. We saw a strange glowly light, would not have noticed if not for the fact no light allowed in caves. What we do Galta? the four kobolds ask their leader who looks at their immediate area as well as the trap he just set. Retreat back to the the section of mine with the iron in it. Once there get ready to attack the moment you see someone, not a moment before, do you understand? Galta says to them quietly, making sure his voice should only be able to be heard by those with him before he himself vanishes along the northern tunnel to spread the warning to the others. Using a simple cantrip behind him to hopefully slow down any pursuers.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I am using the map I sent you earlier, as a reminder this is it. I am trusting you not to metagame. 

Galta's first trap is set in N20 (That would be where the kobolds fled to tell him about the light)
The Kobolds have now moved to P21 that started in J20.
Galta on his turn cast Create Trap on Wall section Q20 it creates a spear trap with the presure plate that sets it off in spot J20 meaning the first person to step on that location would set it off unless they notice it with a search DC 20, and a disable device DC 20. 
Spear Trap attack (1d20+12)[*23*] Damage (1d8)[*1*] 
IF crit (1d20+12)[*29*] Damage + (2d8)[*9*]

Galta then spends his remaining 15ft. of movement getting to N19 so that he may warn the other groups.

----------


## Biscuit

Grimacing, Vance speak quietly, giving Gartellius a meaningful look before nodding to Witz as he speaks. *"Kobolds."*

Gartellius sighs heavily, before pointing at Witz with his mind blade. *"If you go chasing them down by yourself, I will happily let you die."* Shrugging, Vance just nods. *"Same,"* 

Witz gets a manic look in his eyes and starts stroking his sword creepily before finally taking notice of the glowing sword made of solid psychic energy and the deadpan expression of both his companions. *"Ugh...fine. But I'm going to be killing things today. If you don't leave me any of those scaly bastards..."* he trails of menecingly, all trace of his earlier nonchalance and disintrest gone. Sneering, he bats the mind blade away with his own blade and glares at the tibbit. *"Well get on with it, there are kobolds waiting to die in there and I'm eager to make them."*

Rolling his eyes, Vance smirks and deliberately takes the left path, not mentioning which way the kobolds went, all to spite the idiot gnome. _Hopefully they'll get the creepy bastard from behind_ , he thought. Going slowly, he searches the left path for traps as he leads. Keeping his sword swept behind him so as to keep the light from ruining Vance's darkvision as he checks their path for traps (and to keep the sword between himself and the crazy gnome), Gartellius follows and leaves Witz to bring up the rear, just behind him.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Vance Search (for Traps) Check:* (1d20+14)[*17*]

Moving down the left path with the Mountebank in front, Mind Blade in the middle, and Jester bringing up the rear. If they make it out of the hallway, they'll fan out, but otherwise they'll stay in those positions as they navigate any narrow tunnels until they come across something noteworthy.

----------

